# (PbP) The Trail of Fire



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 18, 2003)

You are standing outside the tavern where you met the odd man who gave you the map.  Even if you wanted to find me again you couldn't due to his err, affliction.  So off on a journey you go, with purses heave and packs empty I suggest you find a shop, conveiniantly there is a weaponsmith to the north an armorsmith to the east and a Misc magic salesman to the west.

Exits:
*North:*     Weaponsmithy
*East:*       Armorsmithy
*West:*      Magic Shoppe

*OOC:* You all have 2k as soon as you all type:(Charatcter Name) Ready 
We can begin. 

-GG


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2003)

*Kharas Rockfall - Ready!*

[Edited] A dwarf can be seen in front of the tavern. He is complaining that his firends are late and there is no way to have a good ale during the day in this town...


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 18, 2003)

OOC: Velmont Punctual as every...but you are outside the tavern at this point, "The Dragon's Brewery" closes its doors at daylight.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2003)

OOC: Edited the text to adapt the circomstence.



			
				Gimble Godshine said:
			
		

> *OOC: Velmont Punctual as every... *




OOC: Hey! It is 1 hour I'm waiting by the phone to get a line... so I don't have much to do during that time, as all I have to do, I must be away from the phone... Anyway, I<ll limite my OCC on this thread.


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 18, 2003)

Better, and you did put you char on the rogues gallery huh?


----------



## Velmont (Aug 18, 2003)

Gimble Godshine said:
			
		

> *Better, and you did put you char on the rogues gallery huh? *




OOC: Are you reading the message in the OCC threads???   Yeap, I put it in the Rogue gallery, with his chain over the shoulder and 2000gp in his pockets (pretty big pockets it seems). I already told it in the OCC thread.

IC: The dwarf is looking at the sun... "Damn sun, how I'm suppose to know what time is it with only the sun... what was the time we were suppose to meet again? Argh! I prefer the old mining bells who was telling what time it was..."


----------



## Badger (Aug 19, 2003)

*Vedin Flamestrider - Ready*

{Elsewhere}

The building was collapsing fast, and while Vedin knew he had to buy the mage more time, it was a task that was becoming easier said than done. His arms were heavy with fatigue, and the blood which coated his hands made holding his trusted axe that much harder, but in his mind, he knew that if they failed, they all were lost.

"More approach...to arms...to arms!!!!"

The beasts were nightmarish in appearance, gross paradies of the souls they once were, and all driven by one desire. Hatred for all that was living...

His axe dug deep into one creature that resembled the fallen Kallah, but he did not have time to allow himself to worry over what his actions were. If they were to survive, he had to kill any who approached him. Mercy, for the time being, was a luxury he did not have.

Clawed hands, as sharp as any blade, ripped through his mithril shirt as if it was silk, and as they dug deep into his flesh, Vedin could feel them draining his strength from him. As his shield slipped from his hand, he turned glazed eyes towards Jarek and wondered why the mage's chanting was so muffled in his ears.

_~There is no need to resist...give into the darkness...do not struggle to stay in the light...join us..join us here in our paradise...~_

Vedin's axe lowered as he listened to the soothing words in his mind, and felt a soft touch upon his brow. His worries began to disappear and his axe dropped even lower...

"NO!!!!!!"

A scream of fury snapped Vedin back to his senses, as Tapul's staff smashed into the shadows gathering around him and scattered them for the time being.

"You have to hurry Vedin...you have to get Jarek through the portal...you have to let them know the veil is weakening...warn them Vedin...warn them all..."

Vedin's sight was blurry as he staggered into the back of the cave where a glowing portal stood open behind Jarek. The strain of keeping the portal open was threatening to overload the mage at any moment, and Vedin hurried as quickly as his numbed legs would carry him.

"Tapul says leave them...must warn others...we must hurry..."

Leaning on one another for strength, Vedin could feel the heat coming out of the portal, and for a moment prayed that they would be returning to his true home, but he knew the human could not last more than a moment there as weaked as he was.

Stepping into the portal, Vedin felt Jarek suddenly stiffen as a blade of darkness erupted from the front of his chest. A geyser of blood exploded from Jarek's mouth and covered Vedin's face as the magic of the portal began to shift them. Screaming as the magic assaulted him, Vedin's world grew black...


----------



## Badger (Aug 19, 2003)

*Vedin Flamestrider - Ready pt 2*

{Now}

The scream that formed on Vedin's lips when the magic of the portal surrounded him managed to escape as the ground suddenly began rushing towards him.

The fall lasted but a moment, as Vedin crashed with the force of a small boulder into a watering bin near a stable. Pain exploded all through his body, and as he opened his eyes and saw the unnatural positions in which his legs were twisted, he knew they were broken.

That thought was also the last that Vedin's pain wracked body would allow him to have, as he could no longer fight against the damage inflicted upon him, both spiritual and physically. His eyes shut of their own accord, and Vedin passed into unconsciousness, his battered and blood stained body one more piece of debris amongst the wreckage he created.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2003)

*Krog: (Male /Bugbear/Barbarian 1) Ready*

A tall figure cloaked head to toe in travelers dust covered cloak brushes past the few individuals that move away at the sheer size of him.  Little of the figure can be seen and the drooped cowl of the cloak reviews nothing but shadows from within.  A quite but booming voice grows a half-felt apology as he moves past everyone.  Your can help but notice that his huge back carries an array of weapons of war including everything from a great axe to a bow that looks like it’s permanent bent from the stains of the great pull of the string.  Having came from the direction of the weapon smith the figure heads to the inn as the hunger is great and the road has been long.


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 19, 2003)

OOC:*clap *clap* very good Vedin Flamestrider has entered the building!

A booming overhead voice issues forth a command directed at vedin, "Arise" you can only watch dumfoundedly as his legs make a sickening crunch and his life force is shoved down his throat, for death will not take him, does not want him, a failure is of no use to him, his life must be fulfilled before he can embrace the darkness of oblivion, Vedin's molten body springs forth flames causing you to back up as he yawns, "What the hell did they give me in there?" gesturing with a backward nod, you all answer with an upward nod a grimace then a downward nod signifiing his plunge to the ground.  "Oh, that would explain this," as he yanks a blood encrusted shard of wood out of his backside, "OW, DAMN!" he whines as the shard slides out of his back charred and covered in blood.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 19, 2003)

Villagers are trooping around the wounded man. No one dare to approach too near of this man falled from sky. The villagers are speaking quietly. The words mage, deamon, angel can be heards in the crowd.

Vedin looks at the crowd, as something seems to make his way. He see a red beard dwarf coming out of the crowd.

"Arise? Are you fool? I don't know who tell him that, but he have less brain than the most stupid Ogre. Can't you see this lad have fallen high enough to be killed and the bones in his legs most be in more pieces than there is drop of water in the ocean.

And you Devin, can't you enter a village as the other, by the main road. Is it a suicidal tendency you have? Now because of you, I won't be able to do my shopping quietly. Let me take you to best place, so you can take a nap. <Insert Infax character name here> is suppose to meet me today. Maybe he will be able to do something for those legs."

Turning his attention to the villagers:

"Heh! What are you looking for? There is nothing to see, and you (Pointing to the tall cloaked man), you seem strong, so you'll help me to carry him."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 19, 2003)

*Xiskrin Karr - Ready*

Before Krog is asked to help by the dwarf, another cloaked individual gives him a firm nudge with their cloaked elbow. Further analysis reveals a smiling set of yellow teeth below visible under the hood.

"Krog, my old friend, again our paths have intersected and we are fortunate to have each others' presence. Did adventure draw you to this place as well? Indeed a 'gut feeling' lured me here, but then again doesn't that gut feeling guide me everywhere?" Again the broad yellow smile is exposed.

The dwarf requests help from Krog, so naturally Xiskrin assists his colleague in helping the injured man.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2003)

*Krog: (Male /Bugbear/Barbarian 1)*

The hooded cloak turns slightly to the sound, as the voice is quite familiar and the cloaked figure replies quietly as if he doesn’t want other to hear,  “Xiskrin, you old scourge.  It’s been awhile since I last ran into you…  One or two year… Yes?”  As if not waiting for a reply he continues on, “You know me old friend…  The only way to lure me into this civilization is the chance for coin, and in this case my gut tells me theirs many to be had here….” Looking over his shoulder at the scene forming around the stable, “I guess we should have a look at that.  There might be something of value in that, though I warn you now it’s been some time since I’ve had a decent meal.”

The mass that is Krog turns towards the commotion and walks deliberately towards it again waiting for no replies.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 19, 2003)

"Thanks to both of you, you seems to handle him pretty well without me, so let me lead the way to the Inn and pay the diner for everyone."

And so the townfolks were able to see to big cloaked man carrying a wounded one, lead by a dwarf. They enter the Inn and take a seat around a table near the fire. The dwarf start to walk in the direction of the lady innkeeper.

"Miss, I would like to have four meals... make it one and a half what you normally served, I think we have hungry companions, and some drinks for everyone. And I know it is not in use to serve alcool at that hour of the day, but I would like one glass of your strongest alcool for this poor lad who is hurt from everywhere, it will ease his pain. And you'll be gentle if you can send someone to find a healer for him too. Here, I think ten gold pieces will be enough for all that, no? Thanks."

After giving the money, the dwarf take his seats around the table.

"Thanks agains lads. My name is Kharas Rockfall. I'm not sure I've seen you before. Bah! No importance. And this broken body is named Vedin. I'll let him introduce himself, when he'll have drunk his mug. For my part, I'm a troobleshooter. I test the security of place that need to be guard and I build trap. I just finish a minor contract near here and I just got well paid, so don't bother to pay your meals, I offer it! If this afternoon, you could take an eye on my friend here, the time I do some fast shopping, I had to sell some objects to survive lately, and I want to buy some back, but for now, let's eat and talk."

At that moment, the innkeeper arrived with the hot meals, foods enough for 8 mans.


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 19, 2003)

OOC:Well this is taking place nicely, Vedin will be out for another half hour or so, his legs are no longer broken.  Hmm, infax is uncharictaristicaly late...Oh well, he'll be here...

IC:A man...heh...not anymore, "Arrg, that hurts, it does." he grins as he gains 3-4 ft. of hight and rusty colored skin.  Gimble!  You all laugh, even vedin grins in his subconciance, "Hmm, one, two, three, four...well," he smiles "three and a half."  "There's one missing..."  "Hmm, no maybe two."  "Oh well anyway I have som-" He issues a short grunt as that sickening crunch that is his affliction sets in, he becomes a 3 foot tall gnomish-looking thing with four arms, he looks at them making fists and unballing them... "Well isn't that interesting."  "I guess I'll just wait for the rest of the, erm group." he walks, about half the way and turns into a birdlike thing and curses, and struts the remainder of the way.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 20, 2003)

Xiskrin cautiously pulls back the hood of his cloak, so that he may eat easier.

"My name is Xiskrin Karr, it is a pleasure to meet you both," he says to Kharas and the unconcious Vedin, "I'm a duelist of sorts, and I go where Fharlanghn takes me. When I'm lucky though, I find something of interest. I find it fortunate that a lot interests me."

He smiles and continues eating.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 20, 2003)

*Krog: (Male /Bugbear/Barbarian 1)*

Krog takes the food calmly and proficiently deep into the hood of his cloak not allowing any of the food to spill upon his outer garment.  It’s an action that the others at the table can see is often practice as the huge beast of a man is often unwanted in civilized lands.  Krog unconsciously pulls his hood up father and sinks into his cloak more as he watches Xiskrin remove his.  Krog eats and stays quite for the most part but finally will bring himself to address the party, “My name is Krog and have no Cete, I retrieve people, be they alive or be they dead, and items of value for others.”


----------



## Velmont (Aug 20, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Xiskrin cautiously pulls back the hood of his cloak, so that he may eat easier.
> 
> "My name is Xiskrin Karr, it is a pleasure to meet you both," he says to Kharas and the unconcious Vedin, "I'm a duelist of sorts, and I go where Fharlanghn takes me. When I'm lucky though, I find something of interest. I find it fortunate that a lot interests me."
> 
> He smiles and continues eating. *




Kharas seems suprised when the hood fall on  Xiskrin shoulder, and than start to stare at the other cloaked man.

"An Hobgoblin and a Bugbear... I first tought you were two half-orc at the size. Well, welcome to this small town, I have nothing against your kind, but I think you are not in the best place for your kinds... But anyway, you were the only two who seems to have some good sense ten minutes ago, so I'm pretty sure you will be the best company I can have in this town, and I include this corpse." Looking at Vedin. "Let's drink to that" Kharas take his mug and start to drink.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 22, 2003)

Xiskrin chuckles and takes a swig of his own mug too.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 22, 2003)

*Krog: (Male /Bugbear/Barbarian 1)*

Kharas sees the red beady eyes from under the cloak flair in anger and Krog spats, "If I had wanted my identity know to others I would drop my hood on my own accord...  Keep your tongue quite or I shall remove it!" Krog slams his first down upon the table in furious rage as four of the closest bowls and plates flip over spilling their contents upon the table.  Krog leans close allowing the dwarf to see him closely.  The dwarf has no doubt that the bugbear is angry.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 22, 2003)

*Kharas Rockfall(Figther2 / Rogue3)*

"Calm down lad, the broken soul is still asleep and look around, the ony twonsfolk that are here is the innkeeper in her kitchen and those two lads over there, who have chosen the farest table from us and I doubt they would have understand what we were saying, because they would have been intimidated by your last sentence and they would not keep staring at us."

The dwarf look at the only occupied table. "What are you looking at? Don't you know it is impolite to stare at people..." The dwarf look at pants, take off some yellow from an egg and than come back to his spilled meal and start take a mouthfull of meat.

"And what do you think of this bird, man or I don't know what? He seems pretty strange and he seems interested by us..."


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 22, 2003)

OOC: ok i havnt seen infax on in a while so i will just let you guys continue to the shops and such, i need a leader, who will tell where the party goes...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 23, 2003)

The moment Krog raises his voice Xiskrin pushes his own chair back from the table, avoiding his own overturned crockery. He smiles.

"Reminds me of the time we were hired by opposing parties, that blow to the head you gave me laid me low for a good month or so," Xiskrin says with a chuckle.

He then goes about salvaging what food he can.



> _Originally posted by Velmont_
> "And what do you think of this bird, man or I don't know what? He seems pretty strange and he seems interested by us..."




"Well, Kharas, paid work is good work as far as I'm concerned. If the fellow requires something of us, let us not judge him by his appearance but by his coin," Xiskrin replies.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 23, 2003)

*Krog: (Male /Bugbear/Barbarian 1)*

Krog merely grunts as a reply to everything as his long arms reach across the table and grab a piece of bread that survived his rage and the mess that incurred.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 23, 2003)

*Kharas Rockfall (Rogue 3 / Fighter 2)*

"You may be right Xiskrin, but if You want to accept his job, and if I will come with you, I have one business to do first, because I won't travel with my travlling cloth, I want a sturdy full plate or at lest a breastplate and maybe some potion of healing, in case I got hurt.

They have the shop needed here, so I just need to take the time, let's finish this meals and do some shopping, I'll leave this broken soul of Vedin here in the care of the mistress of the place and I'll leave a message for him as soon as we know where we go, so if he want to come with us, he can join up. One more hand is always usefull I think, we are not too big at four.

This seem ok for you?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 23, 2003)

Krog speaks, “Yes the hunger has been satisfied, and I have no desire to stay this close to civilization.  I think your plan has merit we will miss the spirit in combat but he will also have the easiest time catching up with us.  I’m sure that you all have been waiting for me to finish eating, so shall we go see their arms and armor then?”


----------



## Velmont (Aug 23, 2003)

"Seems good to me. Mistress! Could you take care of my friend here, we will left him here for the night so he can heal his wound. 6sp? Here 1gp, the extra will be for the trouble for cleaning the spilled food."

Kharas and his two new companion get out of the Inn and start to travel East. The dwarf lead the way to a shop with a shield as a sign.

"Here the Armorsmith. I need a good armor."

They enters the shop.

"Hi master smith! I need a good piece of armor, have you got any to fit my size. I seach for a master piece of full plate mail or a breastplate strengthen with some magic, have you something who fit my desire?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 24, 2003)

Xiskrin pulls his hood back up as they leave the inn. Upon entering the blacksmith though he pulls down his hood again and starts to inspect the blacksmith's work.

"Not bad at all," he says, "Though it would be hard to find a weapon good enough to take Vaul's place."

He gives the rapier a reassuring pat on the pommel.


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 24, 2003)

The Blacksmith raises an eyebrow at the weapon affection and iit is imediatly erased as Vaul sends him a telepathic barage of insults.  "Errhm well I have been asked to give you this." He hands you all a pouch, when you reach inside expecting to find some coin you instead find lots of coin around 1000 gp. of it. you all hear a mental message "Hmm, I have a tail now, well thats-oh, is this thing on?  Ok perhaps 2k was a bit harsh, I have given you all an additional amount, summing to 1000 coin each, and a gift, "Gimble's Gold Bag" Impervious to theft and light as a feather no matter how much coin enters it.  And besides that it has what is called 'Electrum process' which wil-ouuuch! Ahem (In a deeper voice) will change whatever you place inside from copper to platinum coin into the appropriate ammount of gold coinage, and the simple spoken command "Savings" will command the bag to announce telepathically how much coin you own."

The armorsmith looks at you bewhildered at your faces listening to something he can not here, and then he nervously glances at vaul again and coughs to get your attention and you all snap back into reality.  He continues, "We have all the standard goods m'lords, with a few  *Magical Items* that have been brought in, and uhhm, please don't report this to anyone but I feel that I should mention our catalogue of 
*Unusual* Items (A mental image of Gimble winking flashes through your head)...So what will it be mate?"

(His standard Items are the items in page 123 of the PHB if anyone does not have the PHB please email me at doomdragon5159@icqmail.com and give me a list of mundane armor and i will send you back the specifics including cost ac bonus damage etc...)

He gestures to the back room where his magical and unusual stock is...


----------



## Velmont (Aug 24, 2003)

Kharas enter the backstore.

"You have some fines armor here, pretty nice. This spiked full plate mail is of pretty good quality. A masterwork it seems. I'm not good in magic, does it have some enchantment (OOC: +1), because if it does, I'll take it immediatly.

If it is not magic, I'll take one magical suit without spikes.

Hmmm... but before we do the transaction, I would be curious to see that unusual stock."


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 24, 2003)

He gestures to the shelf, errm, these are some items that my sons, uhh, found in the hospital, errm, on some, well what I mean to say, and, uhh,"  He hangs his head a moment, sighs and inhales deeply, he continues at a rapid pace, "-Mysonstoletheseitemsoffthebodiesofadventurerswhodiedinthehospitaloveryonder" He inhales deeply, haltingly almost in tears, "So won't you please buy them I'm sure nobody knows they're stolen and the mage that comes and identifies my things was supposed to be hear but never came, he was following the 'Trail of Fire' to the 'Draconi Cave' last I knew, and, he, he was my broth-" He bursts into hysterical tears, after calming down quite a bit he shows you the items:

*Griff's Unusual Stock* 

*A Bottle...* It looks empty to everyone but Kharas who see's a small mechanism that would render it impossible to open it, for anyone but a nimble fingered rogue.  Griff takes the bottle and tosses it and catches it a few times, "You want THIS?  I can't get the Damn thing open, here,"  He tosses it to Kharas

*A black glove* It has odd symbols on the palm, Griff Comments, "It says 'Infinity' doncha know," He beams with pride "Used to be into ancient languages" "Ehhm, 20gp."

*A Platinum Amulet* "I was going to give that to me wife but 150 coin would be fine."

*A Beat up looking Robe* "Eh, it's got a few patches here and there but it's a fine garment and, aww who am i kidding if you take it for 5 Silver I'll give you this pretty stone I found in the pocket," A pretty pale blue stone is pinched tightly in between his index and thumb...

"That's all me odd Items, well not all, if you find me brother I'll let you all pick a pretty thing from me shop!  How does that sound lads?  I just hope the bugger isn't dead..."

He grows silent hoping you will purchase his things (After you do or don't make the purchases he gestures to his magical Items...)


----------



## Velmont (Aug 25, 2003)

> *He gestures to the shelf, errm, these are some items that my sons, uhh, found in the hospital, errm, on some, well what I mean to say, and, uhh,"  He hangs his head a moment, sighs and inhales deeply, he continues at a rapid pace, "-Mysonstoletheseitemsoffthebodiesofadventurerswhodiedinthehospitaloveryonder" He inhales deeply, haltingly almost in tears, "So won't you please buy them I'm sure nobody knows they're stolen and the mage that comes and identifies my things was supposed to be hear but never came, he was following the 'Trail of Fire' to the 'Draconi Cave' last I knew, and, he, he was my broth-" He bursts into hysterical tears, after calming down quite a bit he shows you the items:*




"Listen boy. First, we don't want to know anymore of how you get it. You are an honest merchant who need to live like everybody and business can be bad sometimes. I had my share of problems too.

Second, if we ever see your brother, I'll make sure he gives you some news. Just tell me his name and what he looks like, and I won't forget it for sure.

Now let see that.



> *A Bottle...* It looks empty to everyone but Kharas who see's a small mechanism that would render it impossible to open it, for anyone but a nimble fingered rogue.  Griff takes the bottle and tosses it and catches it a few times, "You want THIS?  I can't get the Damn thing open, here,"  He tosses it to Kharas[/B]




"Interesting. It can always be usefull. I want it."



> *A black glove* It has odd symbols on the palm, Griff Comments, "It says 'Infinity' doncha know," He beams with pride "Used to be into ancient languages" "Ehhm, 20gp."[/B]




"My last gloves was ruined by the mechanic of a trap I made for my last contract, I need a new pair, they seems good, I want the too."



> *A Platinum Amulet* "I was going to give that to me wife but 150 coin would be fine."[/B]




"Bah! Give it to your wife, and she will be happier for a week or two. I'm not interested."



> *A Beat up looking Robe* "Eh, it's got a few patches here and there but it's a fine garment and, aww who am i kidding if you take it for 5 Silver I'll give you this pretty stone I found in the pocket," A pretty pale blue stone is pinched tightly in between his index and thumb...[/B]




"Nice rock, I'll take him, I may have a chance to do something with it. May be a good lure for a new trap. From afare, it seems precious, but from near, we can see it is not a precious stone. For the robe, can do one more skin on frost day. Not elegant but still usefull."



> *"That's all me odd Items, well not all, if you find me brother I'll let you all pick a pretty thing from me shop!  How does that sound lads?  I just hope the bugger isn't dead..."*




"As I said, I'll look for it."

Kharas turn to his companion.

"I know, I look like a compulsive buyer, but if something I took interest you, I can leave it to you, I have a bad habit to take all that fall in my hands."

Back to the smith.

"We say, the bottle, the gloves, the robe and stones, and an armor... what you said you had for magic armor."


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 25, 2003)

"Thank you m'lord, have you tried on your robe, I haven't tried it on m'self I could tailor it if it needed it, and if you don't mind me saying, it may need it...Mr. Dwarf, eh, sir..."

"Ehhm, on the Magic topic, right this way..."

*Griff's Magical Stock* 

*+2 Greater ShadowScale*-"Umm, well, I like you guys so how does 5,000 gold sound it does..." ?_AC Bonus: +6 //\\ Max Dex Bonus: +3 //\\ AC Check Penalty: -4 //\\ ASFC: 25% //\\ Speed (At 30) 20ft. Special Quality: +10 Competence bonus on hide checks//\\_ 

*+5 Breastplate of moderate Fortification *-"How's 9,500 coin?"_AC Bonus: 10 //\\ Max Dex Bonus: +3 //\\ AC Check Penalty: -4 //\\ ASFC: 25% //\\ Speed (At 30): 20ft. Special Quality: 75% chance that critical hit is negated and normal damage is taken. (1-75 on percentile)_ 

*+3 Full Plate of Improved Slickness*-"I was thinking around 7,500 coin?"_AC Bonus: +13 //\\ Max Dex Bonus: +1 //\\ AC Check Penalty: -6 //\\  ASFC: 35% //\\ Speed (At 30): 20ft. Special Quality: +10 competence Bonus on Escape artist Checks._ 

"And we also have your standard magical armor (OOC: add 500 gp to price per point of magic eg:+3 Full plate is 1500 gp.+ 500x3=3,000 Coin), what will it be


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 25, 2003)

"Hehe, Vaul, you should be nicer to the good shop keeper. It is his job to sell fine weapons, no need to get huffy over it," Xiskrin says light-heartedly, "Hmm, armour on the other hand... Next time I get my hands on a fine bundle of loot you'll hear from me about that breastplate. Oh, and here's 150 for that shiny amulet, I'm sure you could get your wife something nice with that much."

Xiskrin puts on the amulet and tucks it under his shirt.

"One can never get enough magical goodies to aid thee in thy quests," he remarks, "But simply being aesthetic is good enough for me."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 25, 2003)

*Krog: (Male /Bugbear/Barbarian 1)*

Krog grunts in acknowledgement of the 1000 coins of gold, He gives the bag a quick run through to test the validly of the claims.  Satisfied that all is well he scans the smith wears for anything of interest upon seeing none that interest him he speaks, “Smith I mean you no disrespect but everything I need I care upon my back.  Maybe when I have more gold I can luck at your more magical stock.”   He glances at the rest of the party, “I’m ready when you are.”


----------



## Velmont (Aug 25, 2003)

"You have sure great works in your store, it is just too bad my purse is not heavy enough. Well, I'll take that bundle."

He puts on a table, the robe with the stone, the black gloves, the bottle and a magical spiked full plate mail.

"Let's see if I still know my math. 5sp for the robe, 20gp for the gloves. The armor is 1500 for armor, 1000 more for his enchantment (OOC:+2) and 50 more for the nice looking spikes. So the total is 2570gp and 5 sp. Am I missing something?"

Kharas start to take his gold out of his purse and count the money.

"Xiskrin, Krog, I need one last thing before going anywhere. It seems I forgot some tools on my last business, while I was testing my last creation. I would need some new ones, so I'll look for some disable traps tools and I'll be ready."

Before leaving. Put the goves on his hands, than put his armor, to finally put the robe, and take the stone and put it in his backpack.

"Tyhe robe will not last very long with those spikes. Bah! It seems pretty useless already."


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 25, 2003)

*Velmont* 
As you don the robe you realize that there are about 30 little silken and cloth patches all over the robe, some labled some not. when walking out the door you accidentaly trip and the stone flies out of your hand...and starts to float around your head, and you feel like you could Declothe someone without them knowing it with the newfound nimbleness in you...(OOC: Homebrew Ioun Stone, +3 to Dex. ) (I Don't wanna keep adding it in secret...)

*Shatterstone*
As you put the necklace on you notice the smoke from the armorsmiths pipe flows around you by about 2ft. and the air smells wonderfull, like an orange orchard, mixed with a beutiful summer day

He nods in acgknowledgement towards Krog "As you wish."

"Oh," Yells the shopkeeper "My brother's Name is Xander, altho, He sometimes goes by "Rasp" Out fathers were of a different, eh, sort."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 25, 2003)

Kharas look amazingly at the flying stone.

"I hate flies, and now I have a stone who is turning around me like a fly... Great! Still, I feel more agile... Bah! It will amaze people and they will think twice before doing anything weird at me!"

The dwarf stop by a blacksmith.

"Hi smithy, I need some tools you may have, tools to disable traps and open lock, and no, I'm not a thief, I'm a troobleshooter, and I need it to earn honestly my living. If you have some masterwork piece of these, I'll take it, if not, regular one will be enough."

OCC: If the trade is done:

"Ah! Now I'm ready to go... Well, that birdman havn't show up yet, so what we do..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 26, 2003)

"Heh, not just a pretty bauble," Xiskrin says in appreciation of his new trinket, "And at a discount price too. Good sir, I take my hat off to you."

He pulls his hood back up before returning to the street.

"Oh, and how fares Guk?" Xiskrin asks Krog, "I trust he's in good health?"


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 28, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Heh, not just a pretty bauble," Xiskrin says in appreciation of his new trinket, "And at a discount price too. Good sir, I take my hat off to you."
> 
> He pulls his hood back up before returning to the street.
> 
> "Oh, and how fares Guk?" Xiskrin asks Krog, "I trust he's in good health?"




At the sound of his name the little critter pokes his head out of Krog's backpack a flap of which comically covering one of his eyes as he irrately tries to blow it off his eye, sighing after giving up on his futile attempts, "Guk okay, ride bumpy, anything Guk can do for you?"  He grins, you are surprised at how clean and straight his teeth are, not great but amazing for goblin standards, he sees you gawking at his teeth, "Inn-Lady says Guk's breath bad, teathes dirty, she clean poor Guk's teethes, oh poor, poor Guk,"  He grins at you and says in a softer voice behind his hand, "Inn-Lady pretty, Guk sits himself stills, yes he did!"  He does a little dance and acts as if he is walking down a spiral staircase back into the bag.

"He's quite the ham isn't he," says a voice, upon turning around you see the man that gave you the map, you do a double take, he grins and hefts his mace, "Heh, I see you noticed that I have cured my, ah, affliction, oh, how do you like your bags, and I had the armorsmith show you his collection, and I for one found his prices albeit steep..."  "Hmmm..." "Aha!" A small puff of smoke issues forth from his finger, "Upon slaying 25 monsters" He draws a silver '25' that floats in the air for a second before it bursts into a little moving, golden picture of a gaggle of little things being chased by a man with a mace, "You will find his wares will be, a mite cheaper." He bows and waves good bye as he starts to fade away, "Bye, Guk," a muffled "Bye Bye, Gimble" Issues forth from the bag, "Bye Vaul," He grins, probably at Vaul's responce.

OOCamn that was a long train ride, NYC-Chicago-Twin Cities, anyway, you get the tools you needed Velmont...

IC:You are heading out of town, or possibly the Weaponsmiths when you notice a sign thereof(OOC:The weaponsmiths if there was a doubt), "SHOP CLOSED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE." You hear a soft muffled crying inside...


----------



## Velmont (Aug 28, 2003)

When Gimble leaves, the party look at the dwarf. He seems confused.

"Guk? Where does he comes from... I didn't see it at the Inn... and that man, Gimble, always showing up and leaving... and who is Vaul? And... well, I leave my question unanswered for now, I'll try to understand another time, when I'll get use to strange things."

When they arrive at the weapon shop and saw the sign.

"Well, lucky I have still some weapons on me, well tehn, let's leave to... wait a second." Closing his ear on the door. "Someone crying in there." The dwarf knock at the door. "Sorry to disturb, any help needed in here?"


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 29, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> When Gimble leaves, the party look at the dwarf. He seems confused.
> 
> "Guk? Where does he comes from... I didn't see it at the Inn... and that man, Gimble, always showing up and leaving... and who is Vaul? And... well, I leave my question unanswered for now, I'll try to understand another time, when I'll get use to strange things."
> 
> ...




The crying stops and a gruff, but quavering voice answers, "NO, can ye nay read," a sob and he continues in a heavy scottish accent, "Damn it all me Son is missing he went into that blasted cave," He cries for several minutes through the door, and coughs to regain composure and the door opens you see a burly dwarf standing before you, "Go away I can'ney construct weapons without me Son, I just Don'ay have the heart for it," He sniffles and continues in a quavering and soft voice, "find me son, please."  He dries his eyes, "Was I really that loud lads?" "If you tell a soul I will kill you with my bare hands," he whispers, "please," he sniffs, "find me son, I'll give ye what ever your obtrusive hearts desire," he gestures to the racks of beutifully shining and some glowing weapons.  He then looks both ways down the street and slams the door, "Get goin' ye mangy...ye mangy," he breaks down in muffled sobs...

OOC: 1-10 how am I doin'?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 29, 2003)

Xiskrin nods as the dwarf closes the door.

"It appears we have ouselves a fair bit of business now folks," he says and starts walking again.



> _Originally posted by Velmont_
> "...and who is Vaul?"




"My friend Vaul is a rapier," Xiskrin says while he walks, and indicates the weapon at his side, "And one of considerable power too, thus why he has a name. I'm sure he'll let you know how he feels eventually."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 29, 2003)

Kharas looks at hos two companion.

"There is many missing people in this town..."

Talking to the one in the shop.

"Do you mean the Draconi cave, at the end of... hem... Trail of Fire?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2003)

*Krog: (Male /Bugbear/Barbarian 1)*

Krog eyeing something on the wall grunts in acknowledgement and from deep with in his cloaked figures replies, “Sir, you have yourself a deal as you see I’m a retriever of things of value.”  He turns his head back towards the small town, “Besides I’ve had more than my fair share of civilization.”

OOC: I give you an 8 or a 9, I’m twitching for combat with this guy. but that should be solved soon.  I wish the boards where more consistent.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 30, 2003)

ooc: 8


----------



## Velmont (Aug 30, 2003)

OCC: 7.5. 

10 is perfection (no one perfect), 9 I have seen none, 8 is my favorite master, so a 7.5 is pretty good.


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 31, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> OCC: 7.5.
> 
> 10 is perfection (no one perfect), 9 I have seen none, 8 is my favorite master, so a 7.5 is pretty good.




OOC: Thanx I think that is more than fair  Now, Unless anyone has got any suggestionsIshould think you should either 

A: Strike out for the draconi cave. (There is to routes, one through a mountain and one over, very "LOTR-esque" No?)

B: Or RP and work a little harder(Collect info from my various and mostly stupid townspeople, and not as in the skill, as in buying someone some beers and getting your answer before he/she passes out, this is difficult and I will be unforgiving with the npc responces but it will be well worth it((eg.A drunk asks you for a drink and you refuse, he ceases to speak with you, or worse...)) and find a special route with better treasure and better still monsters...

C: Or (Probably harder still) you can carve out your own path.

OOC: Voting would probably be the easiest method of coming up with the answer...


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 31, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> OCC: 7.5.
> 
> 10 is perfection (no one perfect), 9 I have seen none, 8 is my favorite master, so a 7.5 is pretty good.




OOC: Thanx I think that is more than fair  Now, Unless anyone has got any suggestionsIshould think you should either 

A: Strike out for the draconi cave. (There is to routes, one through a mountain and one over, very "LOTR-esque" No?)

B: Or RP and work a little harder(Collect info from my various and mostly stupid townspeople, and not as in the skill, as in buying someone some beers and getting your answer before he/she passes out, this is difficult and I will be unforgiving with the npc responces but it will be well worth it((eg.A drunk asks you for a drink and you refuse, he ceases to speak with you, or worse...)) and find a special route with better treasure and better still monsters...

C: Or (Probably harder still) you can carve out your own path.

OOC: Voting would probably be the easiest method of coming up with the answer...


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Aug 31, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> OCC: 7.5.
> 
> 10 is perfection (no one perfect), 9 I have seen none, 8 is my favorite master, so a 7.5 is pretty good.




OOC: Thanx I think that is more than fair  Now, Unless anyone has got any suggestionsIshould think you should either 

A: Strike out for the draconi cave. (There is to routes, one through a mountain and one over, very "LOTR-esque" No?)

B: Or RP and work a little harder(Collect info from my various and mostly stupid townspeople, and not as in the skill, as in buying someone some beers and getting your answer before he/she passes out, this is difficult and I will be unforgiving with the npc responces but it will be well worth it((eg.A drunk asks you for a drink and you refuse, he ceases to speak with you, or worse...)) and find a special route with better treasure and better still monsters...

C: Or (Probably harder still) you can carve out your own path.

OOC: Voting would probably be the easiest method of coming up with the answer...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 1, 2003)

"Well, if everyone else agrees lets get going to that Draconi cave place. I would prefer going through the mountain rather than over," Xiskrin tells the others.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2003)

*OOC:*


*I* would rather get the toughest beasts...  but my character has no love of civilization and would want to leave ASAP.

vote: go now.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 1, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Well, if everyone else agrees lets get going to that Draconi cave place. I would prefer going through the mountain rather than over," Xiskrin tells the others.




"I don't like to go on a trip like that. We don't even know what we would meet. Draconi Cave? What is that? And the trail of fire? Why would we... 

The dwraf look at his two companions.

"Ok, I see you want to go both, so let's go, but if we meet some travellers or local on the road, I suggest to ask them some question, I prefer to know there is some kind of monster before they are in my face."


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Sep 1, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "I don't like to go on a trip like that. We don't even know what we would meet. Draconi Cave? What is that? And the trail of fire? Why would we...
> 
> The dwraf look at his two companions.
> 
> "Ok, I see you want to go both, so let's go, but if we meet some travellers or local on the road, I suggest to ask them some question, I prefer to know there is some kind of monster before they are in my face."




A small peasent girl, probably eavesdropping walks up to you, "Umm, sirs?" "I-I heard you talking about the draconi caves and-and the trail of fire, please, don't go, it draws all the strong ones from the town even my big brother Cael, he is a mighty warrior, he left his map in the rush to beat his friend Gren to the big treasure, please if you must go take his map...please find my big brother," She grins sheepishly, "And that outlandish rogue of a friend he's got," she gives you (Festy's Character) a broken old worn looking doll with a map pinned to it "here, dolly lets me know if people are nice or not, she says you have a soft heart and a hard sword" "For luck," she sniffs "But I-I-i I want her back!  give her back when you bring Cael and Gren back! o-ok?"

She runs off after looking over her shoulder a few times...


----------



## Velmont (Sep 2, 2003)

Gimble Godshine said:
			
		

> She runs off after looking over her shoulder a few times...




The dwarf look the young girl running away.

"Sad to see this town to be deserted for some treasures. It seems like a fool's gold rush, and it seems we will be taken by this torrent and follow the trail of many before us. Sad things. If our death await us, why should we make her wait, it's not polite, and it seems there is a doll who need to go back home as soon as possible, so let's find Cael and Glen, and a brother and a son."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 2, 2003)

*Krog: (Male /Bugbear/Barbarian 1)*

From deep within the cloak Krog nods his head in agreement.  Rather or not he does this cause he cares or just to get out of town no one but he knows...


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Sep 2, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> From deep within the cloak Krog nods his head in agreement.  Rather or not he does this cause he cares or just to get out of town no one but he knows...




Well, an OOC responce would be helpfull... ok? are you going to just follow the map, through the cave or over or collect info or what?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 3, 2003)

*OOC:*


I believe Velmont and I are ready to go...  Badger is back btw so maybe we should explore the town some more.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 3, 2003)

"A map," Xiskrin rubs his hands together, "Well this is our lucky day fellows, Fharlaghn smiles upon our travels, and travel we shall. Shall we venture unto the caves?"


----------



## Velmont (Sep 3, 2003)

"Ok lads. Let's go to that cave."


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Sep 3, 2003)

OOC:Welcome back badger just read the posts before this and rp yourself back into the action, no falling from the sky, let's assume you were healed...

OOC: So I am in the right when I assume that you are going by the map through the caves??  OK let's go then, has anyone heard from infax? did he quit? should i npc him??

IC: It is several miles to the next town in which you can rest and traverse the next few miles to the Caves of The Frost Mountains (Creative, no?)


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Sep 8, 2003)

Gimble Godshine said:
			
		

> OOC:Welcome back badger just read the posts before this and rp yourself back into the action, no falling from the sky, let's assume you were healed...
> 
> OOC: So I am in the right when I assume that you are going by the map through the caves??  OK let's go then, has anyone heard from infax? did he quit? should i npc him??
> 
> IC: It is several miles to the next town in which you can rest and traverse the next few miles to the Caves of The Frost Mountains (Creative, no?)




What the Hell guys, where are you? I didn't kill you yet...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 9, 2003)

*Krog: (Male /Bugbear/Barbarian 1)*









*OOC:*


infax is a no go.  Also I'm not sure what to do with my character next, we decided to adventure on after badger posted, which has not happened.  Also I haven’t seen a post saying that we have started are journey or not.  Are we supposed to talk and travel at the same time?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 9, 2003)

Sorry, as Shatterstone said, I didn't know what to say too, it's seems your creativity was contagious. Anyway, as said precedently, during the travel, we chat about the weather and the things like that.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 10, 2003)

Xiskrin is happy to discuss events that have passed since he saw Krog last. Also given opportunity he'll tell Kharas a story or two of previous adventures.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 18, 2003)

*OOC:*


This thread has been quite for to long...  What's up?  Or are we traveling to the cave in real time?


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Sep 23, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> This thread has been quite for to long...  What's up?  Or are we traveling to the cave in real time?




(OOC)Ok in my opinion it offers more realism to the game if you roll yourself and post results, so, that said...(OOC)

You are travelling to the cave, getting close you should think and as walk around a large grey boulder you realize just how close to the cave you are, and how, oddly enough, well gaurded it is...

Reflex saves all around, along with move silently checks to jump back around the boulder before they see you. (Oh and a spot check to see if you see what the guards are.)

(OOC) Hello badger?  Come in, badger? (OOC)


----------



## Velmont (Sep 23, 2003)

I think we both saw each other with my rolls:

Move silently: 3 + -1 = 2
Reflex: 3 + 7 = 10
Spot: 20 + 6 = 26


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 23, 2003)

Move Silently: 2 + 4 = 6
Reflex: 20 + 5 = 25
Spot: 3 + 2 = 5


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 23, 2003)

*Krog: (Bugbear/Male/Barbarian 1)*

Move Silently: 15 + 10 = 25
Reflex: 10 + 8 = 18
Spot: 9 + 5 = 14


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Sep 23, 2003)

(OOC)To add to the realism you may scroll till you see your name in *bold* text and then read or read it all I don't care.(OOC)

*Shatterstone*
Gracefully quiet, Shatterstone's character does a flip and a roll to the left to safely and quietly land him out of the things vision, although he does not, in his quickness and stealth, see what it was, but he does know that it is indeed green and scaled.

(Shatterstone may stop reading at this point to add to the realism.)

*Festy*
Festy's character does a backroll, but manages to hit a sharp stick as he is about to perform a cartwheel to get behind the boulder and cries out before he can stop himself.

(Festy may stop reading at this point to add to the realism.)

*Velmont*
Velmont's character is tripped up by Festy's as he performs the backroll bringing with it a sharp howl of pain as he is stabbed by a twig, everything moves in slow motion as Velmonts character falls on his face and he clearly notices every detail about the guards their green skin, nay, scales, pointed teeth, sharp spears and their humourus grins as they see their objective fall face first into a rock (1d4) (take 2 damage) (roll percentile tell me results) (The guards appear to be lizard men, and are currently charging at velmont's possibly down character...)


*What will you do?*

-GG


----------



## Velmont (Sep 23, 2003)

OOC: I tell the lizarmen not to attack, they will waste their time, I can easily kill myself without their help and I've already start   . Now seriously:

Percentile roll: 66%

What I do, I stand up as fast as I can, take my chain, and attack on of the lizard if in reach, or ready to hit them when they will be next to me.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 24, 2003)

Xiskrin gets up and dusts himself off, helping Kharas if necessary.

[ooc: assuming he didn't notice the lizardmen, though if he did -->]

Xiskrin scrambles to his feet, and with a flick of his arm small fragments of ice are scattered across the ground as he draws Vaul and takes a combat stance.

"Seek violence and you shall find it," he says, leaving a trail of mist as he moves Vaul about.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 24, 2003)

*Krog: (Bugbear/Male/Barbarian 1)*

Krog pervious actions of reflex left unsure of what is going on but his keen hearing informs him of the combat that is taking place. Krog in an act that betrays his enormous size quietly and quickly moves to a position where he can ambush a one of the unknown attackers. 









*OOC:*


 Move Silently +10, I Don't have dice right now as I'm stuck at work.


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Sep 24, 2003)

Vaul seconds your opinion using more than a few lewd words to describe their apparently permiscious mothers.  Velmont is the only one within distance to walk over and melee attack, but unfortunately he rolled below 75% and is knocked out by the sudden introduction of the rock to his FACE.  The lizardmen get 18 for inititive...

*What will you do?*

-GG


----------



## Velmont (Sep 25, 2003)

Good Night!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 25, 2003)

initiative: 12 + 8 = 20

Xiskrin is quick to action, taking a defensive position in front of his unconscious friend.

[ooc: trades +2 to hit for +2 to AC giving AC 20, and to hit of +10]

He ready's an action to attack the first lizardman who comes close.

[ooc: how many lizardmen are there?]


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Sep 25, 2003)

(OOC)There are 6 lizard men total, four standing guard and two coming out of the cave. And Velmont will roll percentile before the first person each round takes his action and tell me the results...  I am going to npc Badger I think

Badger(19 for init.) (OOC) Is waiting for his turn  ) starts to sneak around the other side of the rock...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 25, 2003)

*OOC:*


Was my move slightly skill successful?  Also is their any chance of me ambushing them?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 25, 2003)

Gimble Godshine said:
			
		

> (OOC)There are 6 lizard men total, four standing guard and two coming out of the cave. And Velmont will roll percentile before the first person each round takes his action and tell me the results...




Must I roll for the first round too, or the 66% was the first round?


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Sep 26, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Must I roll for the first round too, or the 66% was the first round?



nope 66% was the first and no shatterstone they did not see you yet...


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Sep 26, 2003)

(OOC) We may soon have a new player his name is kindof stupid but don't worry about it he knows how to play D&D and I'm sure he will do fine, no wasting time making fun of his username unless you ask permission from me ;P (OOC) (On second thought go right ahead but make sure it's in OOC or I will give my minions AOO=to the ammount of characters in your insult  )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 27, 2003)

*Krog: (Male /Bugbear/Barbarian 1)*

Krog moves to a point where he can see what has ambushed the party...  From there he charge out and attack the closest one trying to draw attention to him in the process.









*OOC:*


 Attack 12 +11 = 23


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Sep 27, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Krog moves to a point where he can see what has ambushed the party...  From there he charge out and attack the closest one trying to draw attention to him in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Roll spot (OOC lol badger is not there...) everyone that can currently see.

*Shatterstone*
As you charge in for the attack you realize how stupid that was when you here the tell-tale click of the crossbow and whistle of an arrow midflight...(Roll damage for your attacking the lizard-man...)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 27, 2003)

*Krog: (Male /Bugbear/Barbarian 1)*









*OOC:*


Axe(+2) + Fire + BAB + STR = Damage; 10 + 3 + 3 + 6 + 2 = 24


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Sep 29, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Axe(+2) + Fire + BAB + STR = Damage; 10 + 3 + 3 + 6 + 2 = 24




The look on the face of the lizardman boosts morale for a split second as that out of place smile the scaled monster was wearing disipears forever and long forgotten as he screams in pain when the axehead cuts through his left shoulder (Your right) all the way through his already limp body to pass through, with a sickening crunch, his right knee cleanly if not discustingly cut in half.

But the boost in morale is cut short as two arrows and a crossbow bolt land with a sickening thud in shatterstone's character's left knee, right ankle, and as he lands on his knees his right shoulder...

Take 16 damage. (Note: the falling to his knees is for look, he may stand and attack again when it is his action without taking penalties of any kind.)

Badger takes firstblood, XP+30% if he lives...(HomeRule: Firstblood gets XP+30%)


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Oct 1, 2003)

Errm...Velmont, roll your percentile...or I will roll it...


----------



## Velmont (Oct 1, 2003)

I've roll 29%... still sleeping    ZZZZZZ


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 6, 2003)

Gimble Godshine said:
			
		

> Badger takes firstblood, XP+30% if he lives...(HomeRule: Firstblood gets XP+30%)



I think you meant Brother Shatterstone...


----------



## Gimble Godshine (Oct 19, 2003)

OOCammit, yeah thats what I meant...Stupid, stupid, stupid....

Ooh baddies turn no? yes! Hah and then....

Brother Shatterstone is being attacked by a lizard man and two unseen bowman, the crossbowman sharpshooter is still reloading 

take...Nothing from the lizardman, as a matter of fact he crit. fumbles and his sword lands inches from velmont's head (89% instead of 90%+, Dammit)but takes massive damage (Crit.) from one bowman and respectable(5 out of a 1d6) damage from the other take 12+5= 17

Brother Shatterstone Nimbly trips the bumbling lizardman in it's pathetic attempt to hurt the Bugbear and turns his gaze skyward to see (Chance Spot=19 against DC 15) (I Roll Chance spot) The feline bowman (Actually beautiful Bowwoman) Take aim and fire, narrowly missing his groin (Whew) and hitting the inside of his thigh causing excruciating pain that isn't at all numbed by the second arrow impact to his left bicep.

Velmont, buddy, lol, roll percentile and add 20% to it for the yowls of pain (hehehe) and the Thump ofa lizardman close-by and the metallic sound of a blade giving you a shave.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 19, 2003)

OOC: What did you think? That a bonus could help me? You don't know how I roll. Here my result WITH the 20% bonus: 37%. It is a nice dream my character have, why would he want to wake?


----------

